# my fiance is pregnant in the us of a



## scottish_steve (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi folks, i'm just looking for sum information about my(our) situation, my partner is 3months pregnant and she is from the usa. i got back about a month ago and iv been so busy with work i havnt had a great amount of time to figure all the visa stuff out. so im just wondering how i go about getting the visa to live there or the fiance visa so i can go over there and get married and eventualy live, id also realy like to see the birth of our baby. by the looks of it i need to fill out a k1 form and thats about all i know. So if any1 could fill me in i would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

You'd be extremely lucky to make your deadline with a K1 (or any other marriage based visa) given the speed of US bureaucracy. If fact, if you file now I'd say you were pretty likely to be stuck in London for the interview/medical round about the time the baby is due.

But if you've decided on the K1 route, your fiancée needs to file an I-129f to get the ball rolling. Estimate 8-10 months until you have the visa in your hand.


----------



## scottish_steve (Oct 7, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> You'd be extremely lucky to make your deadline with a K1 (or any other marriage based visa) given the speed of US bureaucracy. If fact, if you file now I'd say you were pretty likely to be stuck in London for the interview/medical round about the time the baby is due.
> 
> But if you've decided on the K1 route, your fiancée needs to file an I-129f to get the ball rolling. Estimate 8-10 months until you have the visa in your hand.


thanks for the reply, is there another route to go instead of the k1, and would i be able to leave the country whilst i apply for a k1


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

scottish_steve said:


> and would i be able to leave the country whilst i apply for a k1


Where are you now? UK or US?


----------



## scottish_steve (Oct 7, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Where are you now? UK or US?


 I'm in the uk scotland just now


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

scottish_steve said:


> I'm in the uk scotland just now


Not married and not in the country....the option you have at this moment is the K1.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Another suggestion....
Apply for your K1...
While you're waiting for your fiancee visa, you can still visit the US on a VWP.
You can be there for the birth of your baby... as long as you return to Scotland after, to wait for your fiancee visa.


----------

